
Investors must understand that blockchain is the future - slicecapital
https://medium.com/@SliceCapital/investors-listen-up-blockchain-not-bitcoin-is-the-future-8faa6337d040
======
goldenkey
You mean torrents were the future? Hmm, they haven't really taken off for too
many other uses besides file sharing.. Blockchain - a distributed immutable
data block. With no built in consensus model (because its Blockchain not
Bitcoin!) How utterly useless. Seriously - blockchain is not a thing. PoW is.
PoS is. CAP for distributed databases is.. But blockchain? Stop trying to pump
it so hard you tech blogger fakes.

------
thunderrabbit
You lost me at "it's"

